# Hey Probotix Guys



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another question

How does it work when having to change bits during a project? Does the machine stop automatically or is there something you have to do when putting the toolpaths in the file?

Ashamed to say, but I have been making a separate file for each bit that has to be used. It works if you measure right, but takes a little bit longer, and there is a greater chance for error.

HJ

I'm trying, Bill!!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have the automatic tool sensor, then you can combine toolbits in a job. When a bit change comes up the router stops so you can change the bit. When done it moves over to sense the bottom of the new bit before resuming. If you don't have the tool sensor then you need to separate tool paths that use unique bits. Cut one until it completes, change the bit, re-touch off Z, load a second, repeat. The machine remembers your X and Y origins. 

I don't have any problems working this way. I usually compensate for z depths that may not be perfect by cutting pockets and profiles a few thousandths deeper than they need to be.

4D


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Even with the tool length sensor I still run separate toolpaths for each bit. This gives me some control and peace of mind while I'm learning to use the CNC. One nice thing is the tool length sensor saves me from having to touch off the Z axis for each toolpath. I'll probably try combining toolpaths once I get proficient at the basics.

Did I tell you that I got the dust collection system with my Meteor? I love it! It misses very little and I like how it starts and stops automatically with the router.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

Does the spindle automatically stop when bits have to be changed? Then how do you get it to continue?

Also, is the DC just a hose that is hooked someway to the cutting head and then go into you're vacuum, or is it a self contained unit?

That blowing and vacuuming dust and chips away basically makes it mandatory that you watch the cut constantly, when a person could be doing something else in the shop during the cut. I still want to be close by, not knowing what will happen, cause on my watch, it if it can, it will!!

HJ

Starting to surprise myself with a few things.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

When a toolpath cut is complete, the router stops and returns to the front left corner of the table. I jog it closer to the center and change bits. When I start the next cut, it moves the router to the tool length sensor and touches off. It then starts up the router and dust collector and begins the cut. I only click the Load First Tool button when I initialize the CNC. However, if you hit Home All again or start a new project, you have to click Load First Tool button again. 

The dust collector uses a dust boot mounted to the base of the router. There is a brush that runs the perimeter of the boot that keeps the dust contained so the vacuum can remove it. A hose connects the dust boot to the dust collector. It has two stages, the first uses a vortex that removes the wood chips and dust and collects it in a bucket. The second stage is the vacuum itself. I've been cutting quite a few projects and there is absolutely no debris in the vacuum canister. It catches everthing in the first container.

http://www.probotix.com/wiki/index.php/Cyclone_Dust_Collection_System


----------

